# Yes man !



## morras (15/4/16)

Got home this afternoon and this was waiting for me from Rob.....

Thanks for the little gift pack u sent with my good man , a standup gent indeed !

Must say that the build quality seems to be better than my Griffen........

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

morras said:


> Must say that the build quality seems to be better than my Griffen...



No question... the build quality of the Crius is streets ahead! Glad all arrived safely!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

